# Best binding out there?



## neversummerFTW (Jan 10, 2010)

I have the union milan and I'm thinking about getting some new binding for this year. Whats the best binding (for women)?


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

well of course "best" is subjective but seems that rome gets a good bit of love on here just as union doeas so maybe peep out their womens line...


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

if we're talking about Rome bindings mine just broke...
although, they were the cheapest ones they made... but still, four days? What the hell...

Also, I'd suggest including information about what you plan on using them for, what you didn't like about your old ones, and price range...


----------



## m60g (Feb 27, 2009)

Check out the Union Trilogy

Ride DVA, SIGMA MVMNT

Rome Madison, Strut

http://www.sierrasnowboard.com/Rome-Strut-Womens-Snowboard-Bindings.asp


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2010)

*Ride, Burton, or Solomon*

I have the Ride Dva bindings and they are so comfortable but binding latches stick so bad. I have to sit down and yank on them to get them off and my bf even has trouble. I took them to shop to see if it was a "just my binding" issue and they said they heard similar complaints. Mainly due to the fact that the binding latch has so many moving parts.

I bought the Burton Escapades and they are really nice too but the toe cap is too big. I got a size large and have size 8 foot. I'm going to take them back today to get a size smaller and see if that helps. The latches though, are smooth and they have gel under ankle strap which makes them fit very comfortable. 

I am considering the Ride VXN or Solomon Relays if the Escapades don't work out. 

I have Solomon Kaina boots, on a side note, and LOVE them!!!


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

check out flux.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I used to rep the hell out of Ride, but I'm done with them. I warped the baseplate on my SPi's and Ride pretty much told me and Christy Sports to get bent on the warranty. Fine by me. I've always rode Ride bindings, but I'm hunting for some Flux Titans or Union Forces right now. Hell, I might be pissed off enough to sell my Ride LX's that are on my beater board and get something else for it too.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

If you want something totally different, Flow Essence bindings are nice.

My sis in-law rides the Burton Lexa EST and she loves them.

Ride Zeta is solid as well.


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

linvillegorge said:


> I used to rep the hell out of Ride, but I'm done with them. I warped the baseplate on my SPi's and Ride pretty much told me and Christy Sports to get bent on the warranty. Fine by me. I've always rode Ride bindings, but I'm hunting for some Flux Titans or Union Forces right now. Hell, I might be pissed off enough to sell my Ride LX's that are on my beater board and get something else for it too.


How do you warp the baseplate on an SPi if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Psi-Man said:


> How do you warp the baseplate on an SPi if you don't mind me asking?


By eating shit. HARD. I came off of a small kicker at break neck speed and got in the back seat. I came down hard on the tail of my board, but I was able to save it. By saving it, I put a TON of force on the board and in turn, my lead binding. The board (Never Summer Heritage) took it, the bindings didn't. The shop took one look at it and said they'd never seen a Ride binding so warped. They'd seem them tweaked slightly, but nothing like I did. They were shocked I didn't damage the board, or more likely, break my leg.

*Looking back at my post, I guess I didn't actually eat shit. By all means I should've and it was pure horseshit luck I didn't, but saving it sacrificed my bindings.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

linvillegorge said:


> By eating shit. HARD. I came off of a small kicker at break neck speed and got in the back seat. I came down hard on the tail of my board, but I was able to save it. By saving it, I put a TON of force on the board and in turn, my lead binding. The board (Never Summer Heritage) took it, the bindings didn't. The shop took one look at it and said they'd never seen a Ride binding so warped. They'd seem them tweaked slightly, but nothing like I did. They were shocked I didn't damage the board, or more likely, break my leg.
> 
> *Looking back at my post, I guess I didn't actually eat shit. By all means I should've and it was pure horseshit luck I didn't, but saving it sacrificed my bindings.


you should go post over here and see what they can do for you. Ride Nation - Powered by vBulletin


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

redlude97 said:


> you should go post over here and see what they can do for you. Ride Nation - Powered by vBulletin


Thanks for the link, but nah, fuck it. I'm over it. I'd been having minor issues with those SPi's for the last few weeks and was planning on getting new bindings when the end of season clearance sales ramped up anyway. I called Ride. Christy Sports called Ride on my behalf. We were both essentially told sorry, fuck off. I emailed Ride and never heard back. I've given Ride plenty of chances. CS told me they've had issues with Ride and warranties in the past. I'm done and I think that location is too. They said they're hesitant to recommend Ride products because of their warranty experiences in the past.


----------



## dharmashred (Apr 16, 2009)

I wear men's bindings, Burton Missions, they work well for me. Stiff and I feel stable and secure. I demoed the Burton Lexas, I didn't care for them too much, but it depends on your style of riding. I'm not hitting park, just freeriding, and I like a nice stiff board and a stiff/stable binding. The Lexa was very light and they felt to wobbly for me, but I imagine would be a great freestyle binding. The Burton Escapades are supposed to be the female counterpart to the Missions, but I haven't had the chance to try them out yet. Also, heard good things about the Rome Madisons.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

dharmashred said:


> I wear men's bindings, Burton Missions, they work well for me. Stiff and I feel stable and secure. I demoed the Burton Lexas, I didn't care for them too much, but it depends on your style of riding. I'm not hitting park, just freeriding, and I like a nice stiff board and a stiff/stable binding. The Lexa was very light and they felt to wobbly for me, but I imagine would be a great freestyle binding. The Burton Escapades are supposed to be the female counterpart to the Missions, but I haven't had the chance to try them out yet. Also, heard good things about the Rome Madisons.


Thanks for getting this back on track! I didn't intend to hijack this thread. Sorry to the original poster!


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

linvillegorge said:


> Thanks for the link, but nah, fuck it. I'm over it. I'd been having minor issues with those SPi's for the last few weeks and was planning on getting new bindings when the end of season clearance sales ramped up anyway. I called Ride. Christy Sports called Ride on my behalf. We were both essentially told sorry, fuck off. I emailed Ride and never heard back. I've given Ride plenty of chances. CS told me they've had issues with Ride and warranties in the past. I'm done and I think that location is too. They said they're hesitant to recommend Ride products because of their warranty experiences in the past.


I've had the opposite experience, I've had ride send me replacement straps and ratchets based solely off of pics I sent them, never bent a baseplate though. Would seem pretty much impossible to do, and they seem to be much sturdier than the targas and 390's I've owned. What year SPi's were they?


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

redlude97 said:


> I've had the opposite experience, I've had ride send me replacement straps and ratchets based solely off of pics I sent them, never bent a baseplate though. Would seem pretty much impossible to do, and they seem to be much sturdier than the targas and 390's I've owned. What year SPi's were they?


So you favor the SPI over the 390s? Interesting. I am on the ropes between the two for my next bindings.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm pretty sure they're 07/08s. Basically, I was told that Ride institued they're lifetime warranty on the baseplate the year after my bindings were produced. That warranty did not retroactively cover previous products. That's fine. But, when you have a shop on the phone explaining that the bindings show no signs of excessive wear and tear, no signs of abuse, and are in great shape, one is just warped to hell when no other equipment was damaged, you'd think Ride would've done something for me. I wasn't necessarily asking for a free replacement. Hell, if they'd just offered to sell me a replacement at a discount or something, I'd be happy. Instead, they told a dedicated customer to fuck off. All I was looking for was some type of effort. Even if it wasn't an offer I was willing to accept, I would've been happy if they offered me something. I got nothing. So, I'll take my business elsewhere.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

Leo said:


> So you favor the SPI over the 390s? Interesting. I am on the ropes between the two for my next bindings.


nope, they serve different purposes. The SPI I would use strictly for freeriding, the Targa for all mountain, and the 390 for park. I was only commenting on the baseplate construction, the Ride baseplates(SPI) feels beefier, albeit probably heavier


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

redlude97 said:


> nope, they serve different purposes. The SPI I would use strictly for freeriding, the Targa for all mountain, and the 390 for park. I was only commenting on the baseplate construction, the Ride baseplates(SPI) feels beefier, albeit probably heavier


Nice. I guess I would do the SPIs then. I do freeride, but I work on my ground tricks and like a little more freestyle flex. Maybe the Deltas. How are they flex wise?


----------



## SnowBrdScotty (Apr 4, 2009)

linvillegorge said:


> I'm pretty sure they're 07/08s. Basically, I was told that Ride institued they're lifetime warranty on the baseplate the year after my bindings were produced. That warranty did not retroactively cover previous products. That's fine. But, when you have a shop on the phone explaining that the bindings show no signs of excessive wear and tear, no signs of abuse, and are in great shape, one is just warped to hell when no other equipment was damaged, you'd think Ride would've done something for me. I wasn't necessarily asking for a free replacement. Hell, if they'd just offered to sell me a replacement at a discount or something, I'd be happy. Instead, they told a dedicated customer to fuck off. All I was looking for was some type of effort. Even if it wasn't an offer I was willing to accept, I would've been happy if they offered me something. I got nothing. So, I'll take my business elsewhere.


don't you think you're taking advantage of the warranty? i mean...you banged it up. it wasn't from normal riding.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

SnowBrdScotty said:


> don't you think you're taking advantage of the warranty? i mean...you banged it up. it wasn't from normal riding.


What do you consider normal riding?


----------



## SnowBrdScotty (Apr 4, 2009)

linvillegorge said:


> What do you consider normal riding?


my bad. guess i read it wrong. thought you slammed it into something. 
go on, don't mind me i need more sleep.lol


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

This says a lot for the stoutness of a NS board. I'm glad I own one. This thread caught my eye because I have been riding the original SPi (maybe second year) for a while with no issues. At 220, I tend to beat on equipment pretty good. I have the new model SPi ready to mount on my board, and I hope I have the same results. Your experience, however, would certainly piss me off as well.


----------

